#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  HD Sata vs HD Sas!!

## rogeriodj

Pessoal, gostaria de saber se é grande a diferença de performance entre essas duas tecnologias, pois a unica diferença entre os dois é a velocidade 15k do Sas contra 7.2k, sendo que a taxa de transferença é igual nos dois. Estou perguntando isso pois estou pra adquirir um servidor Xeon, e esses hds SAS são muito caros.
Ai vem a pergunta, vou ter um bom desempenho usando HDs satas ou a diferença é enorme se comparado so HD SAS?

----------


## eternal

também tenho esta duvida, tenho um servidor com as seguintes configurações
·1 Processador Intel Xeon X3363 Quad-Core de 2.83 GHz com 2 x 6 MB de memória Cache (FSB 1333 MHz)
*·*Processador com tecnologia EM64T
*·*8 GB de memória DDR-2, 667 MHz (4 x 2 GB), 1R
*·*02 discos rígidos de 300GB SAS 3.5" de 15.000 rpm

sendo um hd para o sistema e o outro para os arquivos do thunder, so que já estar pequeno, vou troca por um de 1000.0gb, mais para colocar sas vai custar um mota

----------


## osmano807

SAS

Diferença quase que nenhuma, seria só a durabilidade e a confiabilidade. Outros pros seriam: maior tamanho do cabo, mais HD's na mesma porta SAS, etc.

----------


## amaia

Existe uma pegadinha entre o sas e o sata, que somente usando o dois para isto ficar claro. Primeiro, quando se compara a taxa de transferencia nominal dos dois que sao de inicio quase iguais, nao da para ver a vantagem do sas. Mas tem um parametro que eh interessante e se passa despercebido, que eh taxa de leitura interna, geralmente comparando o desempenho de leitura e gravacao de sata com um sas, o sas chega a ser 30% superior a um sata. Com base nisto um proxy rodando em um sas vai ter desempenho muito superior a um proxy rodando em sata. E trocando em miudos, o sata eh uma evolucao do ide e o sas eh uma evolucao do scsi.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Existe uma pegadinha entre o sas e o sata, que somente usando o dois para isto ficar claro. Primeiro, quando se compara a taxa de transferencia nominal dos dois que sao de inicio quase iguais, nao da para ver a vantagem do sas. Mas tem um parametro que eh interessante e se passa despercebido, que eh taxa de leitura interna, geralmente comparando o desempenho de leitura e gravacao de sata com um sas, o sas chega a ser 30% superior a um sata. Com base nisto um proxy rodando em um sas vai ter desempenho muito superior a um proxy rodando em sata. E trocando em miudos, o sata eh uma evolucao do ide e o sas eh uma evolucao do scsi.


Apoiado, não é oficial mas esta é a comparação certa !

----------

